# UHF / IR Remote Control 622



## Maxfli500 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know that this will work (I don't think so), but I thought I would ask here. Great room tv Upstairs and the 622 (and surround sound IR controlled receiver) is down stairs. I can control the 622 fine via RF/UHF remote. I have an cobbled up system that allows me to control the volume on the surround sound, but it is not ideal. I would love to be able to control the surrond volume via the UHF remote. 

I saw on the Dish Network website a setup where you could put a splitter on each end of the coax cable and move the little 622 remote antenna up to the back of the TV. I was hoping by doing this I could somehow improve Infrared IR performance so I could control the Surround sound receiver. 

Is the only cheap way to do this via one of those RF extenders (RF rabbit). 

Are there other suggestions on how to do this???

Thanks


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Maxfli500 said:


> I don't know that this will work (I don't think so), but I thought I would ask here. Great room tv Upstairs and the 622 (and surround sound IR controlled receiver) is down stairs. I can control the 622 fine via RF/UHF remote. I have an cobbled up system that allows me to control the volume on the surround sound, but it is not ideal. I would love to be able to control the surrond volume via the UHF remote.
> I saw on the Dish Network website a setup where you could put a splitter on each end of the coax cable and move the little 622 remote antenna up to the back of the TV. I was hoping by doing this I could somehow improve Infrared IR performance so I could control the Surround sound receiver.
> Is the only cheap way to do this via one of those RF extenders (RF rabbit).
> Are there other suggestions on how to do this??
> Thanks


I don't think it's possible  
If I'm reading this correctly, you are wanting to control a IR device (surround sound system) via a UHF (RF) remote. If that is the case, no, you cannot, simply because your audio receiver has no way of processing received RF commands.
An RF extender converts the IR signal to RF, then transmits it to the extender's receiver, which in turn, converts it back to an IR signal, and then beams it to the device.


----------



## Maxfli500 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the response, thats what I thought. Rf extender is probably the best way to go.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Maxfli500 said:


> Thanks for the response, thats what I thought. Rf extender is probably the best way to go.


You may want to consider a Universal Remote - I have the Harmony 890 Pro and it works fine with all of my A/V gear, including a 622.

Actually, as far as form, fit, and function the Dish Remotes are really quite well designed, in my opinion. You can get some added flexibility with some universal remotes.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

How effective is the harmony remote with the 622? Does it control everything like the Dish remote, or is it limited? Does it allow you to say power on tv/Dish/Audio reciever with one button.. Looking at getting something to combine 4 remotes. 

Does it learn? Can you teach it to be an Apple remote as well?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

normang said:


> How effective is the harmony remote with the 622? Does it control everything like the Dish remote, or is it limited? Does it allow you to say power on tv/Dish/Audio reciever with one button.. Looking at getting something to combine 4 remotes.
> 
> Does it learn? Can you teach it to be an Apple remote as well?


I currently use a Harmony 550 for my 622, Toshiba HDTV, Onkyo 605 A/V, Toshiba VHS/DVD recorder and a Replay 5080 my wife's soaps are backed up on off cable. It will not, unfortunately, learn Dish IR commands but they are all in the Harmony data base. As are about a gazillion others. One fantastic thing for us since we're both ancient and are starting to have a bit of trouble with our ears is being able to set up an activity that includes closed caption. If you're not familiar with Dish CC it's about 11 button clicks to turn on or off. And I have a new Harmony One to set up. I got it because it allows Favorites for each activity.

Go to http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/ and check them out. They used to let you set up a test drive but now it looks like you have to go ahead and set up an account. But that way you can find out if all your stuff is in the data base.

Or you can either post your equipment here or send me a PM and I'll be glad to check it for you.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a Harmony 880. It can do anything the E* does and you can add custom buttons to do things the E* remote doesn't. You can also program in macros so one button does multiple commands (press skip forward 4 times to jump commercials, one button press to get to Search blank input screen, etc.).

When I press the Watch TV button, it turns on the TV and switches to the proper input, turns on A/V receiver and switches to the proper input, it also turns on the E* receiver.

If I then want to play XBox or Wii, one button will turn off the E* receiver, switch the A/V receiver to the proper input and also switch the TV to the proper input.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback...

I have a Yamaha RXV-1400 receiver, Mitsubishi C-657 TV, 722, Sony 5 Disc DVD changer, I would have to look to be sure of the model, and my Apple TV, and PS3.

What I am looking to do, is Hobbytalk mentioned, create macros, that will switch between and control these disparate systems. One would turn on the 722/TV/Receiver and select the appropriate receiver settings and TV settings.

Then switch to say DVD, for that, or to the PS3, which changes TV inputs, or to the Apple TV, which also changes TV inputs, now if it cannot control the Apple TV, thats probably Ok, though it would be nice if it would. 

Plus of course control the DVD players functions, the PS3's Blu-Ray functions. 

If it didn't control the Apple TV, having the one remote for everything else, and the small Apple Remote, is not a big deal.

appreciate the feedback...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

normang, I just checked and there are codes in the Harmony data base for Apple TVs. The only problem you will have is with the Sony CD player if it's like the one I replaced with a JVC. The Sony had no power toggle on it's own remote.

And I have replaced the JVC with a SanDisk Sansa 8 gig MP3 player and dock which has codes in the Harmony data base.

You set up what Harmony calls activities instead of macros. Mine are Watch TV=>622 + Tosh HDTV, All Three=>622 + Tosh + Onkyo 605 A/V, All 3 CC =>622 + Tosh + Onkyo + makes the 11 keystrokes to turn on CC, one for watching DVD, another to watch cable, another to watch Replay. And when you switch activities, the Harmony smart state knows what's on and what's off and sends power toggles accordingly and switches TV inputs if necessary.

The main problem I had with my old Hitachi was it didn't have discrete codes for inputs. But Harmony knew where it was and where it had to go so it would toggle accordingly.

I don't know if I'll ever be without some type of universal again.


----------

